
IBM System/360 Model 67 - luu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_System/360_Model_67
======
greenyoda
Not only did this machine have virtual memory, but it ran a virtual machine
operating system, in 1967:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CP-67](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CP-67)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_CP/CMS#1967.E2.80.9...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_CP/CMS#1967.E2.80.9368:_CP-67)

The second reference above has an interesting tidbit:

 _At the time of the S /360-67, software was "bundled" into computer hardware
purchases... In particular, IBM operating systems were available without
additional charge to IBM customers. CP/CMS was unusual in that it was
delivered as unsupported Type-III software in source code form – meaning that
CP/CMS sites ran an unsupported operating system. The need for self-support
and community support helped lead to the creation of a strong S/360-67 and
CP/CMS user communities, precursors to the open source movement._

